# Question on Conformation Judge



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with Donna Buxton and her likes/dislikes in Goldens? Will she put up owner/handler or she is more pro oriented? Asking for a friend. I have not shown to her so I cannot help. Hoping to get some insight here! Thanks. (PM's are fine if this shouldn't be asked here!)


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

For anyone interested in showing in conformation in the US and Canada there is a Yahoo group that folks are always willing to share their experiences and opinions of judges. You can find it at 
http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/conformationgrjudges/?yguid=92743314


----------



## Auenk9 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks. I already belong to that and did ask there also. Received one reply. Was hoping for a bit more information.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Did not see your post there and then did not realize it was you. :doh::no:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Donna and her husband Ken are Saint Bernard breeders. I have done well showing to him, not so much to her. I'm not quite sure what she likes, if I had to guess, heads are important to her as are rears, and she does seem to pay more attention to coming/going than side gait.


----------

